# EMD F Series Diesel Dimensions



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I've searched the internet and can only find gauge.

Anyone know where I can find the length, width and heigth of a real F3 or such?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Some links I found

Link 1

Link 2


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

EMD F3 Front View

EMD F3 Side View 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great sites. 

Thanks Matt and Scot


----------

